# A note for menopause age women



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey girls, if you are menopause age, then menopause (or 2nd puberty as I call it) can cause both depression and severe anxiety. I have experienced the severe anxiety, and have talked to others who have had it as well.


----------



## 19738 (Jul 17, 2005)

Ive been wondering about this for some time now,im 42 and just started buspar,plus i allso take estroven,im hopeing these 2 meds make me better.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I believe my anxiety started about puberty and has cycled better and worse over the years. Now at the age of menopause, it only makes sense that it would be acting up. It seems to be affected by hormones.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

slm- totally agree...my hormones have always been messed up..I never started menstruating and was fully developed (well, if you call a B cup fully developed...ha) and by age 16 my mom took me to find out what was wrong.Many tests etc and I was put on birth control pills way back then...but I had normal periods, my pimples went away as did my facial hair growth..etc.I eventually went off the pills in my 20's..would go for months and years without a period...but after having kids, had normals ones.I have been a high strung, anxious person since childhood...had my first panic attack at about age 18..have had a few since, and been on tranquizlers as needed, most of my adult life. Too long a story?Anyhow...YES...I am post menopausal about 2 years and I have days and middle of the night when I wake up almost panicky for no reason. Hate it. Then I will go through months where I only use an occasional pill for stressful time.I absolutely think hormones play a role in anxiety and the bowel function in those of us with IBS. I can't get any doctor I have seen to buy into it. It gets so old dealing with these medical professionals and their "canned" solutions to IBS.Sigh--thanks for readingJeanne


----------



## 17297 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm 48 years old....I think I posted somewhere else on this board today that I was 47....well I was 3 months ago....







Anyway, I think this hormone roller coaster definately makes women have more irritable bowel problems. When I got into my late 30's that is when my bathroom issues started up. Now that I am 48 years old my bathroom issues are getting worse along with anxiety....stress......thoughts about the meaning of life...etc.I have had the D this last month on and off throughout the day....that is new for me. Usually it was in the morning and most of my travel outside the house would take place after 12:00 noon. Now I find myself reading more on IBS and I found this message board. Between reading this board and my menopause board....well it really puts things in perspective. Both of these boards have a community of people that really care. The other board is called Power Surge.


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

Despite being very down about D since turned 40 I have no depression but friend complained of it and they got meds. Helped them VERY much! They were against them til they tried them, now happy! Anxiety about body not feeling as young as before, as strong, etc..... at times. I chuckle at my weight gain, wrinkles, gray hairs. Who'd ever thought these days would come? So quick too!Then 1 day realized I may have only 20 ysr left to do it ALL! Cuz I smoke, bad family health, pains, D, etc. That was not a nice thought.


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

PS.... 47 1/2 yrs now.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dear Andrealee,When you posted - Anxiety about body not feeling as young as before, as strong, etc..... at times. I chuckle at my weight gain, wrinkles, gray hairs. Who'd ever thought these days would come? So quick too!-- I had to laugh it is soooo true.


----------

